# A new do :)



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a couple snaps of Cosy in her new do and new harness from Crystal's store. I love this haircut and I might trim the beard a little shorter yet. She looks soooo cute in person. I'm not prejudiced at all. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh she looks precious. and all excited. sweet picture that first one is :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my!!!! she is so CUTE :wub: :wub: what a neat harness.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! Cosy looks like she belongs on a magazine cover! She's too beautiful for words...and I love her new cut!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so adorable! I love that cut on her!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks great Brit! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Could her eyes look any bigger? OMG she's so adorable! That cute really brings out her eyes and smile.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks as darling as ever. Cosy is just such a charmer. :wub2:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg can she be cuter? she is precious, she must cause alot of ooooh's and awwwww's when u take her out, she looks like a stuffed toy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG she is so beautiful. I sat gazing at her pic for 5 minutes. Very nice do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy is just precious (as always). Love the piggies.  And the new harness is adorable. Cosy -- you're so gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cosy is beautiful as always. I don't think she could look bad in any hair doo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy - I just saw Tyler's tail going out the door. He's jumping on a plane and winging his way to you. He's in love. :wub2::wub2: You'd make beautiful puppies together with those eyes you both have :wub:...that is, if you could have pups. :huh: 
Beautiful, Brit. Just beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Cosy is gorgeous- love the new cut and harness and cute little piggie tails:wub::wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

She's so beautiful. :wub:

She has the perfect mustache and beard imo! And it's not often that I'll say that about a girl!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Brit, she is just adorable and such a little diva!:wub: She is great in front of the camera. I could kiss her all day long. Oh, and I love the cut. :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks SOOOO cute in pictures too :wub: is this the Korean cut?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aarianne said:


> She's so beautiful. :wub:
> 
> *She has the perfect mustache and beard imo! And it's not often that I'll say that about a girl*!


Now, ladies. Let's not get into menopause issues. :angry::HistericalSmiley:



yeagerbum said:


> She looks SOOOO cute in pictures too :wub: is this the Korean cut?


Sarah - I think it's the Cosy-an cut. :wub:
Sorry - I'll be quiet and go back to work. :brownbag:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks so pretty it makes her look like a toy! Beautiful! Love her haircut.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks amazing! You can really see her pigmentation with this cut. What a sweet little face - I always thought she had the perfect little face and this cut shows it off much more. She also looks like she is puckering up for a kiss too. Love Cosy and her new cut!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As always.....she is perfection!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Brit!!!! It's perfection!!!!!!! WOW WEE!!!! Cosy looks precious, I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Now, ladies. Let's not get into menopause issues. :angry::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Haha! I was thinking the same thing.:sweatdrop:
> 
> ...


I don't know what the korean cut is, but I have done this cut and variations for many years. I think most breeders have. I left her topknot but otherwise it's very similar to the modified poodle cut. The little malts owned by Barbie - I think their names are Mimi and Lulu (Coco passed on) have similar cuts.



Johita said:


> She looks amazing! You can really see her pigmentation with this cut. What a sweet little face - I always thought she had the perfect little face and this cut shows it off much more. She also looks like she is puckering up for a kiss too. Love Cosy and her new cut!


Hahaha. She has a little cowlick on her chin that shows her pigment more in the middle of it. When I cut the chin hair short it shows more.
Her lower lip looks like a V or a puckering up like you said. :smootch:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh Brit!!!! It's perfection!!!!!!! WOW WEE!!!! Cosy looks precious, I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!


I thought you might like it too, Pat. I think it's really a sweet cut on a maltese, just as Ava has a short do too. It shows their sweet faces more, don't you think?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> I thought you might like it too, Pat. I think it's really a sweet cut on a maltese, just as Ava has a short do too. It shows their sweet faces more, don't you think?


Yep, I love being able to see their little faces! Makes a big difference :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Johita said:


> She looks amazing! You can really see her pigmentation with this cut. What a sweet little face - I always thought she had the perfect little face and this cut shows it off much more. She also looks like she is puckering up for a kiss too. Love Cosy and her new cut!





Cosy said:


> Hahaha. She has a little cowlick on her chin that shows her pigment more in the middle of it. When I cut the chin hair short it shows more.
> Her lower lip looks like a V or a puckering up like you said. :smootch:


I was thinking the same thing. This cut shows off those sweet little lips that look ready to send a kiss! LOVE this cut on her!! Well heck...I love all the cuts you've done on Cosy. I just love Cosy. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My fav cut on Cosy, yet! I have always loved the look of the Barbie's - Mimi, Coco and Lulu. I can never get a groomer to replicate it though from pictures and Lord knows I've tried. 

Linda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cosy is Cosy. No matter what cut she has she is downright gorgeous:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh boy, once again-----can I have her? :smheat:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Linda, do it yourself. It's really the easiest cut I've done yet. 
Here's one more I just took. Oh, she's whining for me to pick her up. 
I guess this is the prima donna cut. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is so perfect it's hard to believe she's real!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just precious, Brit!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! :wub:
Brit, you have done the near impossible:
made Cosy even cuter! 
I LOVE the haircut you gave her.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Brit -you have some serious talent with the scissors and clipper!!! Of course you're working with a little supermodel too. I absolutely adore Cosy's new do!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have side view shots,so we can se her hair on her body,wonderign how long ti is too. Considerign having one of mine clipped like this,looking for overall effect...always happy to see more piccies of Cosy too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Michelle, it's fairly simple. Her body (torso) is clipped very very short (so clothes don't cause matting). Her legs are left long up to the hip joint and shoulder joint. Tail is left long too although I do trim it some. The sides of her face are clippered to about 1/3 of an inch, starting with the hair just below the outer side of the eyes and down the neck, and I cut the moustache the desired length for her. WHen I cut the face (with clippers) I tied the ear hair and topknot up with bands on top of her head so there is no danger of cutting hair that is to remain long. I also trim the clippered hair at the sides of the face with scissors to even it if I missed anything. I trim the chin hair to about 1 inch, but this is all adjusted to what you prefer as is all the rest. These are just my measurements for a 4 lb malt. The ears are left long (on Cosy) and I put the topknot hair in three topknots. One in the front about 1/2 inch up from the muzzle. Then I split the remaining topknot hair in two equal parts and band those, then I split the hair from the lower center topknot in two and band each to each back band. I put little bows in the two side pigtails.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the cut. You did a GREAT job. I cut Lilly but am having a heck of a time getting the legs just right maybe the idea is to just let them grow out 
I love the topknot idea.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Brit, she is adorable........love Cosy's cut!!!!:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Just a couple snaps of Cosy in her new do and new harness from Crystal's store. I love this haircut and I might trim the beard a little shorter yet. She looks soooo cute in person. I'm not prejudiced at all. :HistericalSmiley:


 Brit :HistericalSmiley: Honesty is the best policy... and honestly she is soooooooooooooooooo :wub: cute in pictures... can't hardly imagine how much you must stare at her, talk baby talk, kiss, snuggle etc with that kind of face on a dog... does she have any idea how cute she is?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub:OMG Brit I love it!!!! You did a fantastic job!!:aktion033: Cosy looks asolutely adorable. :wub::wub: I keep looking at the pictures, she looks like a little doll.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Cosy looks so darling with her new 'do'! Very adorable!

I'm sure you'll love it and can't stop looking at her! :thumbsup:

BTW, the new harness is way too cute, just perfect for your little girl! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Brit :HistericalSmiley: Honesty is the best policy... and honestly she is soooooooooooooooooo :wub: cute in pictures... can't hardly imagine how much you must stare at her, talk baby talk, kiss, snuggle etc with that kind of face on a dog... does she have any idea how cute she is?


YES! :HistericalSmiley: (she's rotten)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your sweet comments. I love her so much and think she's the cutest thing, but it's ALWAYS wonderful to hear others think so too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Had to come back for another look. Way too cute :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> I love the cut. You did a GREAT job. I cut Lilly but am having a heck of a time getting the legs just right maybe the idea is to just let them grow out
> I love the topknot idea.


Thanks, Cindy! I know what you mean about the legs. I never can get the cut right on all fours and wind up re-trimming until it's so short on all legs I could have used the clippers. :HistericalSmiley: That's why I've let them grow out. I'll probably trim them again (heaven help me) once summer gets here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy I didn't think you could get any cuter,:smootch: love your piggy tails:wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she is precious!!!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Cosy, you are perfection! :wub::wub: Mommy did such a nice job cutting your hair. I love it!!! You are such a pretty petite Princess in pink! :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

She is so adorable!!!!!!! Can I send Danni to you so you can cut her hair like hers??!! <3


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When doesn't she look cute?????:wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

everytime i see her im blown away...


----------

